

Neal Stephenson Heiroglyph project launches - bajames
http://hieroglyph.asu.edu/

======
purplelobster
I don't think progress towards big goals have stopped completely, but a lot of
work is being done in areas that will indirectly help accomplish the big
goals. Stuff like tiny computers, 3D printing, battery technology etc. Those
technologies can make bigger goals possible and more easily obtainable without
spending billions of dollars.

